# Xenon lights not self adjusting



## MoNRoE (Mar 28, 2003)

do any of you that lower you car and the xenon lights wont work like it supposed to? It points down and cover about 2 to 3 feet the most, nothing near the range before. HOW do you adjust the lights back to its norm? Any suggestions?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Get a yard stick. Park your car on a level surface 25 ft from a wall. Measure the distance from the ground to the light cutoff right in front of the projector.

Open your hood. Somewhere, on top of the xenon fixture should be a black knob. (I'm ASSuming that the 5 series isn't much different from the 3 series this way.) Turn the knob until the cutoff on the car wall is three inches lower than than it is right in front of the projector.

Hopefully this'll do it for you.


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

I'd be concerned that the self leveling sensor has crapped out, or something has become unplugged. If both lights are not self leveling, and when you turn your lights on on they don't "initialize" (that up down thing), I'd suspect the sensor (which is in the right rear wheel well I believe).

Keep us posted!

-DanB


----------



## MoNRoE (Mar 28, 2003)

No Dan, it was in need for an adjustment li Nick said. thank guys. I just dont now if I adjusted Right but I drove it around the block and it was alot better.


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

Glad to hear you can see in the dark again! Whadda I know, I have halogens. :dunno: 

-Dan


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Actually, there are two level sensors on the car:

(1) PS front wheel
(2) PS rear wheel

I know about (1) real well since I broke one changing out the springs/shocks on a friend's car. We manage to learn from that oversight and not bust the rear one.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Ågent99 said:


> *Actually, there are two level sensors on the car:
> 
> (1) PS front wheel
> (2) PS rear wheel
> ...


Interesting tidbit: You can't break it on the xi... The CV joint stops everything before it goes down far enough. This makes it a bit of a pain in the ass getting the strut back in.

Monroe: Your aim is probably fine so long as you only get flashed once in a blue moon. If it's happening once or twice a day, it's probably too high.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Yeah, I loosened everything up, stepped on the hub to help push the lower control arm stuff down and *SNAP*! Got the shock/spring out no problem but 15 s later we found what we busted! :yikes:


----------

